# Trip to Sargent or Matagorda



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

Trip to Sargent or Matagorda 

Since they are both 100 miles away from Houston area. I will tag along if you are familiar or we can try it with or without a guide in my boat . I would like to do this on weekday. Email me. I say $120 for fuel plus bait will be the cost if i use my boat . I don't see any reason to get a hotel, as I am able to the round trip without any problems. I am in clear lake


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

When are you going?


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

moving this to the top of the page cell is 713 291 5575 if it is about fishing call anytime


----------

